# Make $40 to kayak 2 hours



## Cgutti77 (Jun 23, 2014)

Aquaman Open Water Swim Needs 3 kayakers tomorrow night, Tuesday July 1 at Cherry Creek Reservoir from 5:30pm to 7:30pm. We will pay you $40 and give you pizza afterward. You just need to be in the water to keep swimmers going in the right direction. Call or e-mail me ASAP. Candy (203)313-3546 or [email protected].


----------

